

Ask HN: Features of a Facebook alternative - rlm

So, there's been a lot of talk the last few days about Facebook being evil and people quitting because of the recent changes.<p>What would you like to see in a Facebook alternative that would make you sign up, use it and feel safe/comfortable doing so?<p>Personally I'd like to see more specific privacy controls (such as not allowing people to tag me in a photo), the ability to export my profile in a 'friendly' format and a some more reasonable terms of use.<p>Maybe the discussion can inspire someone to create something :)
======
lenley
facebook in 2007

